# How to fill a small hole in GRP



## finyar (May 25, 2008)

Hi All, 
While I was polishing my M/H this afternoon, getting it ready for the big trip to La Belle in two weeks time,I noticed two tiny holes in the external side walls of the van.
On closer investigation I have discovered that the pinholes have been caused by the two screws from the dinette table.

What I am looking for advice on is the best way to fill them and seal them properly. They are really small but for my own price of mind need to be sealed.

The walls are GRP 

Any advice would be most welcome

Thanks
Finyar


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Hi Finyar

I can only say what I would do - so wait for a few more suggestions and decide which one you like best! 8O :lol:

I'd take the screws out of the dinette table (the shorter ones you have substituted :wink: ) and force a bit of white Sikaflex through the holes from the inside, until you see a tiny bead appear on the outside.

(Without seeing it I can't say exactly how I'd do it, but that's it in principle.)

Wait 24 hours then take a razor blade and carefully trim the little bead flush on the outside, and you will hardly be able to find it again once you look away. 

Sikaflex sticks like "_you-know-what to a new blanket_", and is permanently flexible, so it will do the job perfectly.

The dinette screws can be replaced after it has cured and will cut their way in easily. If you put them in before it has set you may never get them out again!! 8O

Hope this helps

Dave


----------



## JohnsCrossMotorHomes (Jul 21, 2007)

If it is white, get some Gelcoat and spot them in with a very small brush, then carefully use fine wet and dry paper to get them level and polish with rubbing down compound.

Peter


----------



## CliveMott (Mar 10, 2008)

Presumably you have replaced the over long screws.

If the holes are really small I would be tempted to inject some Araldite into them. Other than that a small Holts fibreglass repair kit will provide grp powder based resin and some hardener which could be used to fill the hole. Mask up around the hole with masking tape so that mess is not spread and finishing off is minimised. 
Hope that helps

C.


----------



## freelanderuk (Jan 30, 2009)

use this stuff gel coat filler i use on my boat , its very good


----------



## 96706 (Nov 13, 2005)

freelanderuk said:


> use this stuff gel coat filler i use on my boat , its very good


Agree with Chris, the gelcoat filler is really good for small holes & dents.
It is used a lot by dinghy sailors to repair GRP hulls. It is white, but can be then colour matched if needed.

****


----------



## gnscloz (Oct 4, 2008)

first of all is your van 09? or within warranty if so and the table is origional then i,d initially take it back under warranty. if its not in warranty i,d prob try zebedee,s idea first assuming holes are tiny


----------



## finyar (May 25, 2008)

HI All, 
Thanks for all you helpful advice on repairing the tiny holes. I will replace the screws with shorther ones first and will look at getting the Gel coat. I assume the easiest place to find this is in a boat centre?

I will also go the belt and braces route and squeez some sikaflex into the hole from the internal wall.

Thanks again for all you help

Finyar


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

finyar said:


> I will also go the belt and braces route and squeez some sikaflex into the hole from the internal wall.
> Finyar


Belt and braces is always good Finyar.

Do the Sikaflex first, and if you can get it to go right through and form a bead on the outside you will not need to fiddle around with the gelcoat.

One reason I suggested the Sikaflex is to eliminate the hours of smoothing down and re-polishing - I've done plenty and it's not as easy as it looks. 8O

Trust me - I'm an idiot! 8O 8O :lol:

Dave


----------



## Hovis (Mar 28, 2007)

Years ago when I was a "Tugger" I owned a Cheltenham Caravan. I filled in small holes on the Fibreglass sections using Araldite coloured with the "like" touch up paint. Don't use too much paint as it affects the Aradite - just enough to colour! - I don't think they had Gel Coat in those days!
Hovis :wink:


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Zebedee said:


> Hi Finyar
> 
> I can only say what I would do - so wait for a few more suggestions and decide which one you like best! 8O :lol:
> 
> ...


though it pains me greatly ouch ain10:, to ouch ain10:, say it, ouch ain10:, Daves cure is pure brilliance, ouch ain10:, ooh, I'm off to bed now to recover.

Only other suggestion, would be maybe to scoop the tiniest amount of Sikaflex out before it goes off, and just put a tiny dab of paint in the holes outside to make it belt and braces waterproof.

Kev.


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

The cheque is on its way Kev!  

Cheers

Dave

P.S. I've always been able to come at a problem from a different angle to most people.

I call it "_Lateral Thinking_" as made famous by Edward de Bono. :lol:

Most other people call it "_weird_"! 8O

It doesn't always work, but is handy at times.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

This isn't aimed at you Dave but sometimes the best cures or solutions to a problem come from people who talk out of the Rs's most of the time, and come at the problem from an obscure angle as you said, and use lateral thinking as you said.

Out of the mouths of babes etc.

Hmm maybe it was you I was talking about, can I have lot's of 000000's on that check please Mr Mod sir.

Kev :black:


----------



## antpurley (Apr 21, 2009)

On a similar note I am removing a ultrabox from my van and replacing it with a bike rack.This will leave 4 unfilled holes.I was going to use 4 flat plastic nuts and bolts with rubber washers.Is there a proper alternative.? 
Thanks Ant. :?


----------

